

The 30 second habit with a lifelong impact - tacon
https://medium.com/@robynscott/the-30-second-habit-with-a-lifelong-impact-2c3f948ead98

======
curtis
> Immediately after every lecture, meeting, or any significant experience,
> take 30 seconds — no more, no less — to write down the most important
> points. If you always do just this, said his grandfather, and even if you
> only do this, with no other revision, you will be okay.

~~~
loco5niner
Did that take you 30 seconds?

